# P22 mods



## 2manyhobyz (Mar 21, 2007)

Just ponied up and bought my first brand new gun, a P22 target, in black. Put 320 rounds thru and this thing is amazing. I'm no crack shot, but how much fun can a person have, I mean really? Anyway, have any of you tried the green fiber optic front sight from Walther? It looks sweet, and thought it would help in the evening and early morning, plus in the deep dark woods, where an empty beer can could jump out any moment!! Had 2 failure to feed, both not feeding the second shot, both times I started the mag in DA. Any ideas? I would consider that pretty good for a new piece. My buddy got a P22 2 years ago, and the first time we took it out, it was a jamm-o-matic! But not my baby, all she wants to do is please me....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Glad to see you are enjoying your new pistol.


----------

